# Shimano Metanium Mg vs Core 100MG



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Bantam 1 I a have a question. So what is the difference between the Japanse model of the new Core reel, the Metanium Mg versus the U.S. model. Why pay more for the U.S. Model?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

easier to read the instructions.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Metanium has bearings in the handle paddles. This is the only difference between the 2 models (Excluding the Core 100MGFV)


The Core is covered by a warranty and the Metanium will not be covered by our warranty.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

They also offer in lefty version. I bought the Scorpion 1001 MG when Shimano USA didn't release the 51mg until a year later. I noticed that the Scorpion frame outlasted my 51mg frame much longer. Since then Shimano USA has rectified the issue and the 51 is doing great.

It's a risk buying the Japanese version because of the lack of support and warranty issue. If you are a lefty, impatient like me and clean your own reels, then Japanese Metanium might be the way to go.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The reason that the JDM reels are cheaper is due to current exchange rates and dealers selling below Shimano Japan MSRP. Once the economy changes these reels will end up being the same price or more than our pricing. 

I would hate to see you purchase a lefty Metanium MG and need parts. It can take 2-6 months to obtain parts. The reels are also not covered by our warranty so you will be responsible for the charges on all parts.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

I break down my own reels and when I first got my Scorpion 1001, I was pretty religious about keeping it up to snuff because I was aware of the parts situation. If that Core is coming soon, I'll hold off.HeHe


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Service*

Will you service the Japan version of any Shimano Reels ??


----------

